# FREE Today & Tomorrow 9/22 & 23 - BELMUNDUS at Amazon



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow Sep 22nd & 23rd at Amazon

*


*[size=20pt]Belmundus*

*

The Farn Trilogy - Book I

by Edward C. Patterson
Kindleboard Profile for Belmundus
Harris Cartwright, a young A-list actor, is at the crossroads. His career's on fire - in a good way, but a missed step on an evening romp with an alluring stalker brings him to the brink of a strange world. He finds he's been drawn into a dystopian realm and is transformed into the new Gulliver.

Belmundus is the first book of The Farn Trilogy, an adventure into the realms of high society and tyranny -- a place were the native cultures have been displaced by an elite force of magicians and a conqueror's brutal hand. Harris Cartwright has been drawn into elite society, but soon discovers his sympathies for the underdog as he searches for an exit and his true-self. Along the way, he makes indelible friendships and encounters . . . love.

Belmundus, your passport into the Realms of Farn, introduces a tale of ancient history, lingering mystery, tantalizing promises and enduring prophecies. Harris Cartwright soon learns that this alternate reality is truer than any movie set he has ever graced. He's up for the shoot, but is always on the lookout for "exit - stage right."*  

*EXCERPT*
Chapter One
Astral Beauties
1
"I'm a star," he whispered to the young man in the mirror. "A star," and then chuckled as he thought about a giant gas ball, ignorantly fixing planets in orbit for no other reason but gravity.
Harris Cartwright, born nineteen years earlier and christened Humphrey Kopfstutter, smiled dimly in the mirror. Dimly, because the hotel room shone amber with its upscale ambience -- flattering light designed to be so. Still, in any light, this star of stage and screen was a Narcissus; although his reflection sometimes tamed him.
Harris moistened his bottom lip with his upper, and then winked. He shrugged, and then preened, coming closer to his reflection, nearly kissing the glass. Pucker he did; then laughed. His grin exposed a brilliant smile, a gap between his two front teeth -- a chasm his mother meant to have corrected when he had landed his first role as a wee urchin in a Dickens remake. However, the gap and his alluring eyes kept the roles coming until . . . well, until the adolescent leaped the gulf between child actor and teen idol; done with ease and without scandal, drugs or an arrest record. Now Harris leaped the second gulf -- youthful high school parts to the dashing hero. Still, he could hide his secrets safely from public view -- although the public pried.
He winked again, and then turned around on the stool, which faced the dressing table. The hotel was accommodating -- equipped for a range of actors from A-list to C, now that the Tribeca Film Festival had rolled in this town. The SoHo Grand, the classiest bed roll in this lower Manhattan neighborhood, had no vacancies this weekend.
Harris stood and stretched. He had slept the day away and, now as evening hugged the New York skyline, he was up for nocturnal festivities -- a sneak preview of his new film The Magic Planet to be followed by a Q&A panel and light refreshments. Who knew what would come beyond that? These junkets were regulated to a point, but burst like fireworks when the rockets spent. Harris might take an evening romp with his co-star. The prospects loomed, so Harris stretched, chucked his underwear, and then headed for the shower.
2
The hotel room was small by luxury standards, but the Grand had arisen like morning cream. The warm rooms shimmered with golden walls and amber lighting. All that wasn't silk, was satin. When not occupied by a nineteen-year old, the king size bed wore an olive satin spread, seagreen silk sheets, a princely counterpane and stately pillows. Now the bedding was tossed asunder as if cats had fought in the sack. Clothes were strewn on the floor in a trail from dresser to bed, from bed to shower. Books and scripts kiltered in piles on the dressing table, and the telephone directory sprawled beside a tray with last night's room service caking in partnership with this morning's breakfast. No lunch -- evidently. 
The shower room opened directly into the boudoir, a glass panel separating it from the minibar. To Harris, the steaming water would be his wake-up call. He wasn't sure what time it was (and he didn't worry, because Tony watched those details). However, a schedule would kick in eventually. It always did on publicity junkets. Soon, a flock of studio bullies, who, as well-meaning as they pretended to be, would erase his freedom. They were the paycheck, after all, and who was he?
"I'm a star," he gurgled, spitting out a mouthful of amber water. He laughed again, the stream plastering his curly hair into black slick. He shook the cascades from his eyes and laughed again, and then ran a soapy cloth over his newfound biceps. His last flick demanded his body beef up from a teenage lanky noodle to a swashbuckling space pirate. He was unaccustomed to the added musculature, although the chicks dug it. 
At the thought of chicks, Harris smiled, leaning against the glass wall and letting the shower permeate every pore -- every crevice. He felt giddy, his hormones having run the gamut of sexual urges and experiences lately. Still, he refused to declare a preference in public. He couldn't even admit his affinities in the shower stall, because he wasn't sure he had a preference -- a weather vane at times; at other times, as sure as the partner who shared his bed. One thing was positive. He hadn't time to ponder the issue now or do more than scrub his groin in this shower-call. 
"Maybe later," he mused, and then hastened to finish, turning the taps and waiting for the steam to clear.
Harris reached for a towel -- a preliminary dry, beginning with face and hair, and then creating a silly turban, which didn't squat well on his noggin. He grabbed a second towel for his nether parts, marrying this more ample terry around his waist into something akin to Pharaoh's kilt. 
"A star," he said again, and then slid open the glass door. 
The room's chill met him and he noticed something queer. On the shower door, written in the condensation, were letters. He squinted, thinking he might have accidentally etched these sigils, but he hadn't. These were letters -- clear and definite.

C U L8R C M J

"What the [expletive]?" he said, pawing the initials. "See you later -- CMJ?"
He turned, looking for uninvited company.
"Tony?" he called. "Are you here?"
Harris inspected the room, walking over his debris, pushing linen with his feet and picking up his clothes as he went. Opening the closet door cautiously, he expected to encounter Anthony Bentley-Jones, his co-star and best friend. A joke, perhaps. However, the closet, devoid of actors, contained only tonight's wardrobe.
Harris threw off the turban, and then returned to the shower door, hunkering for another inspection before the initials faded. But they were still clear. He rubbed them. They remained. He pushed back, landing on his *ss.
"They're inside. Whoever wrote this was in the [expletive] shower with me."
He crabbed back to the bed, took the room in again, and then laughed.
"You're nuts, Humphrey. Scared by a little soap scum?"
He shook his damp hair, and then sought the dryer.
3
Again the mirror loomed while Harris dried his hair. He inspected his cheeks for blemishes and his chin for the scar remnant -- a nick from a sword accident on the last film. It healed nicely -- nothing makeup couldn't hide, and was more pronounced two weeks ago, when he had walked the red carpet in L. A. Tony fussed over the scar so much, Harris thought Mom had tagged along. Mom wasn't the stage door kind, but she had rules -- good rules, which worked well for a child actor transitioning through this Thespian world. Mom's rules guided Harris to regard acting as a job rather than a privilege. A good thing, because he loved his job. He hated these junkets and the crowd's rush. The red carpet was his least favorite thing, although he was gracious to his fans and never withheld his autograph.
He mused on his last prance on the red carpet. Unlike tonight, a public preview at a festival, two weeks ago the event was an invitation-only premiere. He was tuxedoed and spotlighted -- the press in full attendance -- interviewers great and small, each with frivolous questions like did you find the battle scenes hard? Did you perform your own stunts? We hear talk about you and Romey (Romaine Rowan -- the heroine). Any truth to it? 
Drone. Drone. Drone. 
Harris danced around these questions. He hugged Romaine and Tony and the director, McCann Phillips. He stood with them and posed and preened and bathed in a shower of flashbulbs and strobes behind the usual studio spoiler backdrop. It was a whirl until he saw . . . saw her.
She, a fan, cocked her head and grinned. She, dressed in black denim and a leather cap, was unlike other fans, who stretched arms forward, pens in one hand, books in the other -- this girl in black denim stood patiently, smiling confidently, and then . . . winked.
"Do you see her?" Harris whispered to Tony.
"What ya talkin' about, mate," Tony replied. "All I see is a sea of screamin' Mimis, and you know not one of 'em's me type."
"I didn't mean that," Harris said. "I mean, focus your *ss and look at that one over there -- the one that's casing me."
"They're all casing you. I mean, who wouldn't, you d*mn cutie?"
"Stop it."
But Tony wasn't in the mood for sightseeing. The whirl distracted him. They were the attraction. The stars. The fans, white noise.
White noise.
Except that one, there. That one in black stillness. Then Harris, compelled to speak with her, broke ranks, despite the push to enter the theater.
"Where ya goin', mate?"
"Nowhere," Harris muttered, his eyes drifting to that wink in the crowd.
He went to the sidelines, suddenly accosted by hundreds of arms and pens and books and screaming women. They broke his reverie. He grasped one book, and then another, and yet another, signing and scribbling on demand. When he looked up, she was gone. 
"Gone," he said, now into the mirror, and then pouted.
But he had seen her again; last week near his mother's house in Santa Monica. While heading to the Yatzy Club with his little sister, Harris wore his usual public disguise (thick glasses and a false nose). He encountered a gaggle of fans. Sarah, his sister, always a good shepherdess, tugged him across Santa Monica Boulevard to avoid detection. There were times for adulation, and times for anonymity. Harris liked the Yatzy Club because the DJ, although recognizing him, would never blow his cover. 
Normality. 
Crossing the boulevard, he spotted a lone wolf coming in the opposite direction.
"It's her," he muttered.
"Her who?" Sarah asked.
"I don't know," he said, loosing himself from his sister's arm.
The lady wore black denim -- the same outfit she had at the premiere. She strolled with swagger, her head down, but she looked up when she passed him. She winked, her chalk-white skin amplifying her crimson lips. She had a green beauty mark on her right cheek. Harris gasped -- his chest hitching. But even as he turned to follow her, she hastened to the curb.
"Wait," he called.
She didn't. She raised a departing hand -- an alluring fist wrapped in a black fingerless glove -- on her finger, a captivating jade ring. Then, as if the night had swallowed her, she disappeared. Harris reached the curb.
"Do you know her?" Sarah asked. "You look . . ."
"No." he replied. "She's . . . How do I look?"
"Smitten, Humph. Let me fix your nose."
They had neared the gaggle of club girls. One latex slip and Harris would be a rooster fending for his life in the henhouse. He let his sister repair his nose and straighten his thick glasses. Still, he meant to pursue the phantom lady, only . . . where did she go?
"She's a dream now," he said into the mirror, the hairdryer aimed at emptiness.
The lady in black denim -- the evasive girl of the night, no longer remained in reality. She stalked Harris' dreams this last week. He spent the afternoon trying to escape her clutches. But she lingered -- on the red carpet and at the curb, winking and waving, and then coming close to his ear, her crimson lips and chalky cheeks an arabesque to his quaking soul. These were good dreams, but fell short of The Magic Planet. Harris had spent so much time on bizarre sets, this shade had to be a remnant hallucination from a cut scene -- a scripted snippet chastised by better reason, never to be seen in the projector's flicker.
"You're spoiling me," he muttered, shutting the dryer and nodding his head before his image. 
A knock at the door interrupted this reverie.
"It's open," he shouted.
"What d'ya mean, it's open, mate?" came a voice from the hall. "'ow can it be open?"
Harris set the dryer down and let the towel fall. He let his co-star in.
"Well, don't cover your nuts for me," Tony said, bouncing in as if it were his room. "And what d'ya mean, it's open?"
"I was testing you," Harris replied. "And you didn't mind me butt naked last week."
"Well, we've no time for that sort of thing now. We're late, and King McCann'll have those balls if there's a repeat of . . ."
"Hush up," Harris said, without malice. 
"Is your minibar stocked?" Tony announced, aiming directly for it. "Or should I ask? You sip only fizzy drinks and water, unless there's a bloody 'eifer up 'ere filling jugs with chocky milk."
"You know we have to pay for that [crap]."
"You're payin', thank ye. Me cooler's gone empty some'ow." He shrugged and grinned. "Get dressed and . . ." Tony raised his hand toward the bed. "What a toss we 'ave 'ere? Did you 'ave some birds in? I'm green with envy."
"No. Nothing like that," Harris said, pulling on his briefs and heading for the closet. "I slept, mostly."
"Looks like you wrestled the queen 'ere."
"No, you weren't anywhere around," Harris replied, chuckling. "Get your drink. I'll be ready in a shake."
Anthony Bentley-Jones, the draw of the East end and many a rear end, bowed first to the bed, and then the minibar. He was a good egg, as they said across the pond. He was four years older than Harris, but in the biz longer, having made his first cereal commercial at age two, his Mummy hell-bent on keeping herself in gin and marijuana. The Bentley-Jones franchise (which began as the Koslowsky enterprise) was not as smooth and carefree as the Cartwright-Kopfstutter dynasty. Little Antonin's Mummy drove him from stage door to audition to rock video to TV commercial to rascal roles until, by age ten (just over a decade earlier) he was a bundle of talented nerves and molested by a string of equally talented directors. He still landed plum roles, but his decadence factor overshadowed many jaded actors three times his age. However, he had his good looks and came out of the closet three years ago, with much aplomb. The rumors that he had slept with every one of his co-stars (male and female) were true, or so he told the press.
They don't call me Bentley-Jones for nothin', dearies.
Tony pulled the minibar door ajar and perused the choice of little bottles.
"I see the munchies 'ave gone missin'." He glanced at the floor. "Your aim is bleedin' off. I 'ope you made it to the loo better'an you did the dustbin." He rattled through the shot bottles, putting a few in his jacket pocket. "And what'll grace your glorious body tonight?"
"Something simple."
Harris alluded snidely to Tony's over-the-top outfit -- very Dorsetshire -- a flowery shirt beneath a blue blazer, a pink hankie mushrooming from where the yacht insignia should have been -- a fedora (duck feathered -- green) and, of course, an Ascot.
"Simple? Jeans and [crap]ekickers?" Tony drawled like a Dallas native just short of Yorkshire. He turned, and then glanced over his tinted glasses at the young American. "Now that's bloody fetchin'. Turn 'bout and let your Auntie Antonia assess."
Harris had donned a green silk shirt and a white jacket with matching pants. He was stunning. He knew it, but dummied down this wardrobe choice. He was more comfortable in, as Tony had stated, jeans and [crap]ekickers. He refused to do a runway twirl for Auntie Antonia, although he had seen the runway on many a fashion week.
"Listen," he said sternly. "I told you the judge is still out on me and the coming-out ball."
"I 'ate when a man can't make up 'is own mind," Tony said, pouting. He held a gin sample in one hand and a Post-it in the other. "You just want the best of both worlds -- and I guarantee that you'll never get anything better'an me."
"Stop it." Harris squinted. "What's that?"
Tony lifted the bottle.
"Gin."
"No . . . that?"
"Oh. This was stuck inside ya minibar. Maybe a note from the mice that you ate their munchies. Stole their splif too, I bet." He looked at the Post-it, and then frowned. "Not the mice. It's from a secret admirer. It says," he adjusted his glasses. "It says -- I C U and C U l8r, CMJ."
Harris shuddered. He rushed to Tony's side, swiping the note, and then stared hard.
"You did 'ave a bird up 'ere in this cage today," Tony said, fretfully. "You needn't 'ave lied. I mean, we're not a couple or anything like that."
"Nothing like that, and I didn't have . . . a bird in this cage today."
Tony shook his head knowingly.
"Ah, you said the door was open. So that's 'ow it's done. You know in some cat 'ouses an open door is a signal for . . ."
"Stop it. I had no one here. At least, no one that . . . Anyone could have stuck this in the fridge."
Tony pocketed the gin and shut the minibar door with his foot.
"Keep your little secrets. Let's just get a move on, mate. The limos'll be lining the curb and we mustn't keep a Rolls-Royce waitin'."
Harris Cartwright, star of stage and screen, sighed. He glanced about his home away from home and wondered about the journey. This was the only life he knew, and now he must move along a professional course.
"You're right," he said. "We're stars -- giant balls of gas. Let's go fill the galaxy with our stink."
"Why, what's crawled up your arse, mate?"
Harris grinned. He was the master of the moment in his green shirt and white duds. He had a Q&A to give and flashbulbs to embrace. It was illusion, but he knew no other life.​


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you, Ann & Betsy:

No matter how many times I post a new book (and this is the 21st), I am always delighted by the professionalism and warmth of Kindleboards and its staff.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Excerpt added to OP (see above).

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

There's exciting times in Farn. Bring your _Cabriolin _ and I'll follow in _the Ganandana_. We'll hunt for _Tippagores_.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks to my first readers of Belmundus - it's taken off like a shot, 702 pages of super-charged excitement and imagination.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Harris Cartright, big-time Hollywood actor, manages to foul-up his universe by slipping into a different one. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Hollywood Actor Kidnapped by a Succubus. News at Eleven.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A NEW, Exciting Epic Fantasy. No Dragons, but there's a Tippagore, not to mention Gasultsgi, Porcoporian, Tludachi, a gati-bati and a Zinbear. Get your Gananadana in gear and come to Farn.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Epic Novel
Introducing BELMUNDUS, this week on FREE promotion from May 11th thru May 15th.
Book I of the Farn Trilogy on the Kindle - 702 pages*​
​
*Harris Cartwright, a young A-list actor, is at the crossroads. His career's on fire - in a good way, but a missed step on an evening romp with an alluring stalker brings him to the brink of a strange world. He finds he's been drawn into a dystopian realm and is transformed into the new Gulliver.

Belmundus is the first book of The Farn Trilogy, an adventure into the realms of high society and tyranny - a place were the native cultures have been displaced by an elite force of magicians and a conqueror's brutal hand. Harris Cartwright has been drawn into elite society, but soon discovers his sympathies for the underdog as he searches for an exit and his true-self. Along the way, he makes indelible friendships and encounters . . . love.

Belmundus, your passport into the Realms of Farn, introduces a tale of ancient history, lingering mystery, tantalizing promises and enduring prophecies. Harris Cartwright soon learns that this alternate reality is truer than any movie set he has ever graced. He's up for the shoot, but is always on the lookout for "exit - stage right.*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Come step into a brave new world.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Famous Hollywood Actor is Missing - NEWS at Eleven!

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

"I'm a Star - that is a Giant Ball of Gas."

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Ed. . . . I'm about 45% in so far and enjoying it. Definitely has 'your voice'. 

Only thing: it's got a much wider left margin on my kindle than it does a right margin. . . .it's like the whole block of text is shifted to the right rather than centered.  Doesn't affect reading it at all, just odd.  Thought I'd mention it. . . .it's the same on both my eInk kindles; don't notice it on the Fires


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks, Ann. I'm glad you're enjoying my little adventure tale.  

I double-checked on my DX and the margin is steeper than on the Fire, but it's easily explained. At the end of the work is a 20 page glossary to the languages of Farn (if you haven't seen it, you'll get to it). I had to format that as a word doc table, so it retains it's glossary look and feel and some semblance of use. For some reason, known but to Amazon, when you plant a word doc table into a kindle file, the entire work (except paragraphs with centered justification), assume an adjusted left margin. I decided to go with it. It wsa that or jettison the glossary, but I thought it would come in handy, especially since we'll need it for the next 2 installments of the series.

Thanks again,
Ed P


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Makes sense. The OCD corner of my brain is annoyed but I can usually lock it in a box.   

But, since you brought it up, (sort of) I hadn't even noticed the Glossary -- it would be more useful if it were more easily accessed.  A linked Table of Contents would make it easier to find it before starting reading, and book mark it for ready reference via 'notes and marks'. Plus it would be one of the options using 'Go To'. It would also be helpful if the chapter marks were such that the 'time left in chapter' feature could be utilized, which I think is related to the linked ToC.  As it is I only have location and 'time left in book'.  And it's a long book so that's a big number! 

I AM enjoying the story. . . it is completely unique to anything else I've ever read.  In this case, that's a good thing. 

edit: so as not to affect my synced page, I just turned WiFi off on my back up kindle and went and found the glossary.  The glossary is nicely tablized but, interestingly, has NOT got a wider left margin.  Go figure.  Maybe a dictionary sort of format would work as well or better and wouldn't produce the margin issue?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I haven't had much success with the TOC's part of formatting. I kept the glossary, at first, for my own reference. As you know, I'm a "pantser" and do not write with an outline, just mental notation and the backs of old envelopes for name consistency. But with a 700 pager, that has 2 more 700 pagers in th wings, I kept the glos to keep me honest. My editor suggested it be published, although I insisted that the book could go without it, but she pointed out it was a chance to also includ the the Australian slang (later on . . . later on, my dear), which she found amusing. So I agreed, but suddenly had a formatting quandary. Of course, with the paperback version, the TOC works  (he e), but no one buys paperbacks nowadays. I haven;t sold a paperback version of any of my books in three months. (Not complaining - just following the trend). But you have a point and something to thnik about. Of course, the next book up (the current WIP) is the 4th Southern Swallow Book - The House of Green Waters, with no glossary issues. Just old-fshioned 12th Century Chinese.  

Thanks
Ed P


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I haven't had much success with the TOC's part of formatting. I kept the glossary, at first, for my own reference. As you know, I'm a "pantser" and do not write with an outline, just mental notation and the backs of old envelopes for name consistency. But with a 700 pager, that has 2 more 700 pagers in th wings, I kept the glos to keep me honest. My editor suggested it be published, although I insisted that the book could go without it, but she pointed out it was a chance to also includ the the Australian slang (later on . . . later on, my dear), which she found amusing. So I agreed, but suddenly had a formatting quandary. Of course, with the paperback version, the TOC works (he e), but no one buys paperbacks nowadays. I haven;t sold a paperback version of any of my books in three months. (Not complaining - just following the trend). But you have a point and something to thnik about. Of course, the next book up (the current WIP) is the 4th Southern Swallow Book - The House of Green Waters, with no glossary issues. Just old-fshioned 12th Century Chinese.
> 
> Thanks
> Ed P


Well, there, old dog. . . I think you need to learn a new trick. 

Seriously, I've gotten to where I _really_ like the 'time left in chapter' feature but I think it needs the linked ToC to work. So figure it out, eh? 

I'll also note that some Farnian (Cetronian) words really screw up my standard 'search for unindexed books'. Now if I search for something like cyprytop or byybykyyip I actually get a result!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Why holy _Tippagore_, I'll be the _Didanayisgi of the Yuyutlu_. I've only one thing to say to that. - _Adodooski_! (just remember, when pronouncing _Gananadana_, the stress comes on the second and fourth syllables).

Ed P

PTW: Most of Cetrone is based on Cherokee, which you know I know. But my favorite word invention is the name of the priest from Pontifrax- _Fagus Marius_, a doff to the current State trend in marriage. 

Thanks again

Ed P


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Epic Novel
Introducing BELMUNDUS, FREE Today and Tomorrow, June 15th & 16th
Book I of the Farn Trilogy on the Kindle - 703 pages*​
​
*from a recent Review
"I rarely give anything 5 stars as there is something special which I need to find in a book before I will give it that rating. This is one of those books where I found the something special. I loved the theme of this book and was very sorry when it ended." *

*Harris Cartwright, a young A-list actor, is at the crossroads. His career's on fire - in a good way, but a missed step on an evening romp with an alluring stalker brings him to the brink of a strange world. He finds he's been drawn into a dystopian realm and is transformed into the new Gulliver.

Belmundus is the first book of The Farn Trilogy, an adventure into the realms of high society and tyranny - a place were the native cultures have been displaced by an elite force of magicians and a conqueror's brutal hand. Harris Cartwright has been drawn into elite society, but soon discovers his sympathies for the underdog as he searches for an exit and his true-self. Along the way, he makes indelible friendships and encounters . . . love.

Belmundus, your passport into the Realms of Farn, introduces a tale of ancient history, lingering mystery, tantalizing promises and enduring prophecies. Harris Cartwright soon learns that this alternate reality is truer than any movie set he has ever graced. He's up for the shoot, but is always on the lookout for "exit - stage right.*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

from *Belmundus*

_*Hunting the Tippagore*_

The horns blared again. The cymbals crashed. The drums beat. All attention was drawn away from the Dune Tyggers, because the Tippagore had been found. Kuriakis raised his staff like a lance and the Pod went aloft. Harris had difficulty keeping abreast with Agrimentikos, the Cabriolin showing signs of a power loss. Perhaps it was running out of gas. But how could that be? Harris looked to Little Bird.
"Perhaps the heat, oginali. Perhaps much kowlinka in the intake."
"Perhaps."
However, they were aloft and on the make. Agrimentikos didn't care whether his charge was trailing. The Elector, always given the honor of felling the quarry, there was no need to rush. Harris spotted the beast - a marvel.
"It's much smaller than the one in the library," he muttered.
"I am glad for that, oginali."
"But smaller might mean fiercer."
The Tippagore, about twenty feet long and as rug-like as an Afghan hound, trundled, bristling - puffs of red sand spewing from its nostrils. It's horns, sharp - it's tusks, at the ready. But the Pod, an airborne force, defied tusks. Harris soon discovered their use. When Hasamun and Posan's squad circled the lumbering beast, it turned and reared - its elephantine legs poised to kick, its ram-like head twitching wildly. The tusks caught the legs of two Trones and, when they fell, the beast stomped them into a bloodstain. 
"Did you see that, oginali?" Little Bird squealed.
"We'll stay clear unless we're needed," Harris replied. "I think I've made my mark on that tludachi thing."
The Pod rushed the beast, which galloped along the dunes, more sure-footed than could be anticipated. However, the Pod corralled it on the flat scrub, where it continued to rear, threatening with its natural armor. Still, it showed signs of tiring. Harris hovered lower and at a distance, especially when Kuriakis went in for the kill. He couldn't witness that. He drifted further away, but close enough not to be called a coward. No one watched him, or so he thought. 
As he drifted further, the stench of the Tippagore heightened. The beast emitted a skunk odor with notes of petroleum products. Harris expected that the further away he drifted, the fewer stenches he'd experience. Maybe the beast, downed and dying, intensified its odor. Then Little Bird tugged on Harris' cape.
"Oginali."
Harris turned. Directly behind him was another Tippagore, larger than the first.
"Holy crap," he stammered, slamming his hand on the Cabriolin altitude button. "That's the motherfucker I saw in the Cartisforium."
It was - a thirty footer and uttering heart-rending wails at the events just over the dune. Harris pounded his hand on the controls. No response. Then, when the Cabriolin jerked into action, it went sideways, directly into the beast's jaws. 
"Turn, turn, oginali."
"I'm trying." 
He took a deep breath, trying the up button again. No go. Then the side navigations. An evil thought crossed his mind. His Cabriolin might be a lemon and to be returned to the show room. Perhaps someone tampered with it. Suddenly, the controls kicked in - not the up, but side to side. This kicked him back from the tusks, providing him a tour of the beast's massive length - its long tented carpeting. Harris saw activity there other than legs. 
"What the fuck?"
"I see baby Tippagores," Little Bird said, almost gleefully.
"Nothing like a pissed off Mamagore. We'd better get out of here . . . fast."
However, before they could paddle away in this half-assed contraption, the Pod arrived, whooping and howling at their luck - finding a second and larger quarry for the Scullery Dorgan. Hell, this one would feed the Ayelli for a month. 
The mother Tippagore whined. Harris thought it was a cry for her mate, who was being carved by the cargo Trones even as she called. She couldn't trundle away, because she had at least a dozen suckling baby Tippagores attached to a mammary assembly line. She was doomed, and perhaps baby Tippagore was a delicacy in the Ayelli, like veal cutlet. 
Harris landed his dickey Cabriolin just as Tappiolus arrived. 
"I must admit, Boots," Tappiolus remarked, "this is a find which will give you an advantage in Charminus' bed."
"It's the female," Harris said, and not as a point of information. "She's suckling her young. Let her be."
"Now there is a novel idea which will give us a good laugh."
Harris disembarked, marching toward his fellow consort, Stick in hand.
"I said, let her be."
The Tippagore watched this exchange, whimpering like a wounded puppy.
"Ah. Lord Belmundus is soft for the beast. How tender."
The rest of the Pod landed with Thirdlings and Trones assembled behind Tappiolus. Still, Harris rushed forward at a run. He raised his Stick.
"Stop this at once," Agrimentikos shouted. "What will this prove, Lord Belmundus? We have come to hunt and hunt we must."
"And hunt we shall," came the booming voice of the Elector on Nightmare. "Lower your Stick, Boots."
Harris halted. He trembled, lowering his Stick, and then facing Kuriakis.
"Father," he said. "This Tippagore protects her young, which suckle beneath her. Pass her by, I beg you."
"But Boots. This is a wonderful specimen - docile. An easy kill."
Harris dropped his Stick and went to one knee.
"Where I'm from, father, we take pity on the helpless. You have good quarry already. Spare this one."
"But why?"
"If you kill her, future hunts will be jeopardized. Her young will not grow to maturity. Tippagores may become rarer than they are now. Endangered even."
He scored a point, and he knew it. However, the silence was interrupted by a collective gasp. He saw everyone distracted. He turned to see a raised claw and an approaching jaw. A porcorporian had popped from its lair for a midday feast - co-consort would do nicely. 
Harris shuffled backward, reaching for his Stick. However, someone had kicked it away. No question whom. He also had a flash no one - not consort, not Thirdling, not Elector had raised a Stick in his defense. Perhaps, they were surprised. The thing approached fast. 
_So this is how I die_, he thought.

_*to be continued . . . * _

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

So here it is, an old fashioned Ballyhoo:

Step right up and get your dose of adventure. Come hunt terrerbyrds, tladuchi and the mighty tippagore. Visit the squallen dens and the clinic at the asi-asa. Feel the pulse of Farn and see the wonders in the Cartisforium. Buy your ticket for the fun!!! (Red Carpet Included)

A new and exciting epic begins from the pen of Edward C. Patterson

(That's how it was done in the days before subtle pitches like Progressive Insurance. lol)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE today and tomorrow August 3rd and 4th.
Belmundus
an Epic Novel

by Edward C. Patterson

Book I of the Farn Trilogy on the Kindle - 702 pages*​*

​
Harris Cartwright, a young A-list actor, is at the crossroads. His career's on fire - in a good way, but a missed step on an evening romp with an alluring stalker brings him to the brink of a strange world. He finds he's been drawn into a dystopian realm and is transformed into the new Gulliver.

Belmundus is the first book of The Farn Trilogy, an adventure into the realms of high society and tyranny - a place were the native cultures have been displaced by an elite force of magicians and a conqueror's brutal hand. Harris Cartwright has been drawn into elite society, but soon discovers his sympathies for the underdog as he searches for an exit and his true-self. Along the way, he makes indelible friendships and encounters . . . love.

Belmundus, your passport into the Realms of Farn, introduces a tale of ancient history, lingering mystery, tantalizing promises and enduring prophecies. Harris Cartwright soon learns that this alternate reality is truer than any movie set he has ever graced. He's up for the shoot, but is always on the lookout for "exit - stage right.

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE today only August 25th at Amazon.*

[size=18pt]*Belmundus*
*an Epic Fantasy*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*Book I of the Farn Trilogy on the Kindle*​
​
*Harris Cartwright, a young A-list actor, is at the crossroads. His career's on fire - in a good way, but a missed step on an evening romp with an alluring stalker brings him to the brink of a strange world. He finds he's been drawn into a dystopian realm and is transformed into the new Gulliver.

Belmundus is the first book of The Farn Trilogy, an adventure into the realms of high society and tyranny - a place were the native cultures have been displaced by an elite force of magicians and a conqueror's brutal hand. Harris Cartwright has been drawn into elite society, but soon discovers his sympathies for the underdog as he searches for an exit and his true-self. Along the way, he makes indelible friendships and encounters . . . love.

Belmundus, your passport into the Realms of Farn, introduces a tale of ancient history, lingering mystery, tantalizing promises and enduring prophecies. Harris Cartwright soon learns that this alternate reality is truer than any movie set he has ever graced. He's up for the shoot, but is always on the lookout for "exit - stage right."
702 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - September 17th and 18th at Amazon.*

[size=18pt]*Belmundus*
*an Epic Fantasy*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*Book I of the Farn Trilogy*​
​
*Harris Cartwright, a young A-list actor, is at the crossroads. His career's on fire - in a good way, but a missed step on an evening romp with an alluring stalker brings him to the brink of a strange world. He finds he's been drawn into a dystopian realm and is transformed into the new Gulliver.

Belmundus is the first book of The Farn Trilogy, an adventure into the realms of high society and tyranny - a place were the native cultures have been displaced by an elite force of magicians and a conqueror's brutal hand. Harris Cartwright has been drawn into elite society, but soon discovers his sympathies for the underdog as he searches for an exit and his true-self. Along the way, he makes indelible friendships and encounters . . . love.

Belmundus, your passport into the Realms of Farn, introduces a tale of ancient history, lingering mystery, tantalizing promises and enduring prophecies. Harris Cartwright soon learns that this alternate reality is truer than any movie set he has ever graced. He's up for the shoot, but is always on the lookout for "exit - stage right."
702 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - October 10th and 11th at Amazon.*

[size=18pt]*Belmundus*
*an Epic Fantasy*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*Book I of the Farn Trilogy*​
​
*Harris Cartwright, a young A-list actor, is at the crossroads. His career's on fire - in a good way, but a missed step on an evening romp with an alluring stalker brings him to the brink of a strange world. He finds he's been drawn into a dystopian realm and is transformed into the new Gulliver.

Belmundus is the first book of The Farn Trilogy, an adventure into the realms of high society and tyranny - a place were the native cultures have been displaced by an elite force of magicians and a conqueror's brutal hand. Harris Cartwright has been drawn into elite society, but soon discovers his sympathies for the underdog as he searches for an exit and his true-self. Along the way, he makes indelible friendships and encounters . . . love.

Belmundus, your passport into the Realms of Farn, introduces a tale of ancient history, lingering mystery, tantalizing promises and enduring prophecies. Harris Cartwright soon learns that this alternate reality is truer than any movie set he has ever graced. He's up for the shoot, but is always on the lookout for "exit - stage right."
702 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow December 26th and 27th at Amazon*

[size=18pt]*Belmundus*
*an Epic Fantasy*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*Book I of the Farn Trilogy*​
​
*Harris Cartwright, a young A-list actor, is at the crossroads. His career's on fire - in a good way, but a missed step on an evening romp with an alluring stalker brings him to the brink of a strange world. He finds he's been drawn into a dystopian realm and is transformed into the new Gulliver.

Belmundus is the first book of The Farn Trilogy, an adventure into the realms of high society and tyranny - a place were the native cultures have been displaced by an elite force of magicians and a conqueror's brutal hand. Harris Cartwright has been drawn into elite society, but soon discovers his sympathies for the underdog as he searches for an exit and his true-self. Along the way, he makes indelible friendships and encounters . . . love.

Belmundus, your passport into the Realms of Farn, introduces a tale of ancient history, lingering mystery, tantalizing promises and enduring prophecies. Harris Cartwright soon learns that this alternate reality is truer than any movie set he has ever graced. He's up for the shoot, but is always on the lookout for "exit - stage right."
702 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow January 27th and 28th at Amazon*

[size=18pt]*Belmundus*
*an Epic Fantasy*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*Book I of the Farn Trilogy*​
​
*Harris Cartwright, a young A-list actor, is at the crossroads. His career's on fire - in a good way, but a missed step on an evening romp with an alluring stalker brings him to the brink of a strange world. He finds he's been drawn into a dystopian realm and is transformed into the new Gulliver.

Belmundus is the first book of The Farn Trilogy, an adventure into the realms of high society and tyranny - a place were the native cultures have been displaced by an elite force of magicians and a conqueror's brutal hand. Harris Cartwright has been drawn into elite society, but soon discovers his sympathies for the underdog as he searches for an exit and his true-self. Along the way, he makes indelible friendships and encounters . . . love.

Belmundus, your passport into the Realms of Farn, introduces a tale of ancient history, lingering mystery, tantalizing promises and enduring prophecies. Harris Cartwright soon learns that this alternate reality is truer than any movie set he has ever graced. He's up for the shoot, but is always on the lookout for "exit - stage right."
702 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow March 10th & 11th at Amazon*

[size=18pt]*Belmundus*
*an Epic Fantasy*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*Book I of the Farn Trilogy*​
​
*Harris Cartwright, a young A-list actor, is at the crossroads. His career's on fire - in a good way, but a missed step on an evening romp with an alluring stalker brings him to the brink of a strange world. He finds he's been drawn into a dystopian realm and is transformed into the new Gulliver.

Belmundus is the first book of The Farn Trilogy, an adventure into the realms of high society and tyranny - a place were the native cultures have been displaced by an elite force of magicians and a conqueror's brutal hand. Harris Cartwright has been drawn into elite society, but soon discovers his sympathies for the underdog as he searches for an exit and his true-self. Along the way, he makes indelible friendships and encounters . . . love.

Belmundus, your passport into the Realms of Farn, introduces a tale of ancient history, lingering mystery, tantalizing promises and enduring prophecies. Harris Cartwright soon learns that this alternate reality is truer than any movie set he has ever graced. He's up for the shoot, but is always on the lookout for "exit - stage right."
702 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow April 21st & 22nd at Amazon*

[size=18pt]*Belmundus*
*an Epic Fantasy*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*Book I of the Farn Trilogy*​
​
*Reviewers say:
"This is quite the epic and the world building is substantial with its characters, politics, geography, animals, language, and so on."
"Paterson has created a complete world for Harris to explore, including unusual flora and fauna, complex relations between the Farnian races, and languages that can sound strange to our ears but that, with repeated use, become almost as recognizable as our own."**

Harris Cartwright, a young A-list actor, is at the crossroads. His career's on fire - in a good way, but a missed step on an evening romp with an alluring stalker brings him to the brink of a strange world. He finds he's been drawn into a dystopian realm and is transformed into the new Gulliver.

Belmundus is the first book of The Farn Trilogy, an adventure into the realms of high society and tyranny - a place were the native cultures have been displaced by an elite force of magicians and a conqueror's brutal hand. Harris Cartwright has been drawn into elite society, but soon discovers his sympathies for the underdog as he searches for an exit and his true-self. Along the way, he makes indelible friendships and encounters . . . love.

Belmundus, your passport into the Realms of Farn, introduces a tale of ancient history, lingering mystery, tantalizing promises and enduring prophecies. Harris Cartwright soon learns that this alternate reality is truer than any movie set he has ever graced. He's up for the shoot, but is always on the lookout for "exit - stage right."
702 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*3 Days FREE Thursday, Friday & Saturday May 29th, 30th & 31st at Amazon
*

[size=18pt]*Belmundus*
*an Epic Fantasy*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*Book I of the Farn Trilogy*​
​
*Reviewers say:
"This is quite the epic and the world building is substantial with its characters, politics, geography, animals, language, and so on."
"Paterson has created a complete world for Harris to explore, including unusual flora and fauna, complex relations between the Farnian races, and languages that can sound strange to our ears but that, with repeated use, become almost as recognizable as our own."**

Harris Cartwright, a young A-list actor, is at the crossroads. His career's on fire - in a good way, but a missed step on an evening romp with an alluring stalker brings him to the brink of a strange world. He finds he's been drawn into a dystopian realm and is transformed into the new Gulliver.

Belmundus is the first book of The Farn Trilogy, an adventure into the realms of high society and tyranny -- a place were the native cultures have been displaced by an elite force of magicians and a conqueror's brutal hand. Harris Cartwright has been drawn into elite society, but soon discovers his sympathies for the underdog as he searches for an exit and his true-self. Along the way, he makes indelible friendships and encounters . . . love.

702 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow July 15th & 16th at Amazon
*

[size=18pt]*Belmundus*
*an Epic Fantasy*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*Book I of the Farn Trilogy*​
​
*Reviewers say:
"This is quite the epic and the world building is substantial with its characters, politics, geography, animals, language, and so on."
"Paterson has created a complete world for Harris to explore, including unusual flora and fauna, complex relations between the Farnian races, and languages that can sound strange to our ears but that, with repeated use, become almost as recognizable as our own."**

Harris Cartwright, a young A-list actor, is at the crossroads. His career's on fire - in a good way, but a missed step on an evening romp with an alluring stalker brings him to the brink of a strange world. He finds he's been drawn into a dystopian realm and is transformed into the new Gulliver.

Belmundus is the first book of The Farn Trilogy, an adventure into the realms of high society and tyranny -- a place were the native cultures have been displaced by an elite force of magicians and a conqueror's brutal hand. Harris Cartwright has been drawn into elite society, but soon discovers his sympathies for the underdog as he searches for an exit and his true-self. Along the way, he makes indelible friendships and encounters . . . love.

702 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow Sepy 15th & 16th at Amazon
*

[size=18pt]*Belmundus*
*an Epic Fantasy*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*Book I of the Farn Trilogy*​
​
*What Reviewers say about Belmundus:

"This is quite the epic and the world building is substantial with its characters, politics, geography, animals, language, and so on."

"Paterson has created a complete world for Harris to explore, including unusual flora and fauna, complex relations between the Farnian races, and languages that can sound strange to our ears but that, with repeated use, become almost as recognizable as our own."

"I rarely give anything 5 stars as there is something special which I need to find in a book before I will give it that rating. This is one of those books where I found the something special. I loved the theme of this book and was very sorry when it ended."

-----------------------------------------------

Belmundus is the first book of The Farn Trilogy, an adventure into the realms of high society and tyranny -- a place were the native cultures have been displaced by an elite force of magicians and a conqueror's brutal hand. Harris Cartwright has been drawn into elite society, but soon discovers his sympathies for the underdog as he searches for an exit and his true-self. Along the way, he makes indelible friendships and encounters . . . love.

702 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow Dec 4th & 5th at Amazon
*

[size=18pt]*Belmundus*
*an Epic Fantasy*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*Book I of the Farn Trilogy*​
​
*What Readers say:

"This is quite the epic and the world building is substantial with its characters, politics, geography, animals, language, and so on."

"Paterson has created a complete world for Harris to explore, including unusual flora and fauna, complex relations between the Farnian races, and languages that can sound strange to our ears but that, with repeated use, become almost as recognizable as our own."

"I rarely give anything 5 stars as there is something special which I need to find in a book before I will give it that rating. This is one of those books where I found the something special. I loved the theme of this book and was very sorry when it ended."

-----------------------------------------------

Belmundus is the first book of The Farn Trilogy, an adventure into the realms of high society and tyranny -- a place were the native cultures have been displaced by an elite force of magicians and a conqueror's brutal hand. Harris Cartwright has been drawn into elite society, but soon discovers his sympathies for the underdog as he searches for an exit and his true-self. Along the way, he makes indelible friendships and encounters . . . love.

702 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow Sep 22nd & 23rd at Amazon
*

[size=18pt]*Belmundus*
*an Epic Fantasy*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*Book I of the Farn Trilogy*​
​
*What Readers say:

"This is quite the epic and the world building is substantial with its characters, politics, geography, animals, language, and so on."

"Paterson has created a complete world for Harris to explore, including unusual flora and fauna, complex relations between the Farnian races, and languages that can sound strange to our ears but that, with repeated use, become almost as recognizable as our own."

"I rarely give anything 5 stars as there is something special which I need to find in a book before I will give it that rating. This is one of those books where I found the something special. I loved the theme of this book and was very sorry when it ended."

-----------------------------------------------

Belmundus is the first book of The Farn Trilogy, an adventure into the realms of high society and tyranny -- a place were the native cultures have been displaced by an elite force of magicians and a conqueror's brutal hand. Harris Cartwright has been drawn into elite society, but soon discovers his sympathies for the underdog as he searches for an exit and his true-self. Along the way, he makes indelible friendships and encounters . . . love.

702 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Last day at $0.99: A Groovy Kind of Love

"Hippies, unrequited love, crazy families, mysterious exes, travel...what else could a reader ask for?" --The Republic Herald

Honorable Mention, 2015 Chicago Writers' Association Book of the Year awards
2015 Reader's Choice nominee, BigAl's Books & Pals

http://amzn.to/2cTyhiD


----------

